# Hier Hilfe bei CBS und aktivierung von Dungeon Siege 3



## Batze (5. Juni 2014)

Huhu liebe Leutz

Habe mir heute, wegen diverser Keys die CBS gekauft.
Auch dabei war das Game Dungeon Siege 3.
Leider geht die Aktivierung nicht. Da hat einer was vertauscht. 

Tipp:
Um DS3 Frei zu schalten, also den Steam Code zu bekommen, müst ihr den Code nehmen der eigentlich für Red Faction gedacht ist, dann geht es. 

Leider habe ich noch nicht raus gefunden wie man das Karten Pack zu Hearthstone frei schaltet. 
Auch da haben die Leute wohl Fehler gemacht.

Falls jemand einen Tip hat, her damit. Zack zack.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

einfach PCG lesen, da war Dungeon Siege 3 schon vor Monaten dabei und letzte Ausgabe ein Hearthstone Packet 
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich ja eher mal in deren Forum schauen, ich glaube bei solchen Sachen bist du garantiert nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2014)

Da hast du recht.
Es geht aber auch nicht darum wo was schon vor Monaten angeboten wurde, sondern um die Hilfestellung *hier* im Board. Sowas kann nie verkehrt sein, oder?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.
> Es geht aber auch nicht darum wo was schon vor Monaten angeboten wurde, sondern um die Hilfestellung *hier* im Board. Sowas kann nie verkehrt sein, oder?



das war ach 'n scherz
aber der andere Part sollte eher interesant sein, dass das irgendwo in deren Forum gehört


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann gehört alles in andere Foren wo es Problemchen geben könnte.
Dann darf hier nur das rein, was nur Intern PCG angeht, das ist dann leider nicht ganz so viel. 
Verstehste wie ich das meine.


----------

